# Last 14km steep mountain



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

How can I train my endurance for the last 14 km 5% climbing steep mountain after 85km undulating road ?

Can I use my trainer and barbel ?

Thanks


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would think carrying your trainer and a barbell would be a lot to carry on the final climb.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

conserve your energy for the final climb. Don't hammer the rollers. Or take the last few before the hill a little easy to recover before starting your big hill. Put your pain 'aside' and just ride hard anyhow. Grin.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> conserve your energy for the final climb. Don't hammer the rollers. Or take the last few before the hill a little easy to recover before starting your big hill. Put your pain 'aside' and just ride hard anyhow. Grin.


thanks for your suggestion i'll try..
I felt like loose power for the last climb...i guess i'm too aggresive for the breakaway...
What do you think ?
How can I improve that ? so i have more power for the last climb on km 85 or more ?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If it's not a race then like Gnarly928 said, just go slower on the first 85km. Especially on the rollers. Hammering up them takes it out of you.

If it's a race, you have to go the pace that the race dictates, although you can ride smart and stay out of the wind as much as possible. If you are worn out by the time you get to the climb, then you are lacking endurance, and need to train for that.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> If it's not a race then like Gnarly928 said, just go slower on the first 85km. Especially on the rollers. Hammering up them takes it out of you.
> 
> If it's a race, you have to go the pace that the race dictates, although you can ride smart and stay out of the wind as much as possible. If you are worn out by the time you get to the climb, then you are lacking endurance, and need to train for that.


anyway how to train my endurance ??


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*To train for endurance...*



bianchi77 said:


> anyway how to train my endurance ??


I believe they recommend long slow rides for endurance training. That is how a runner would train for endurance...long slow runs, not at a race pace. But not all your training should be long slow rides. Much of it should. You may also have to tailor your training to the type of terrain a race is to be held on.


----------

